# Are Ruger gp100 rear adjustable sights made in house?



## wingmaster (Mar 22, 2016)

Anybody know if they make then in house or are they sourced out?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a GP and other Ruger revolvers. The all seem to have the same sites and I believe they are Ruger made. I think in revolvers that is the norm.

In pistols you'll find if they're fixed sites they maybe factory, which was more common years ago, before adjustable sites. Now days pistols often come with 3rd party sites. Personally, give the usual intended use of a pistol, I really don't see the need for adjustable sites. Of you course if you have a purpose built target gun that's different. But adjustable sites on a gun that can usually only do 2" groups and was really meant for social work seems kind of like an unneeded expense.


----------

